# Scroll flask color explosion



## Ohiosulator (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey all, 

 today at work my friend and I brought some of our scroll flasks and other flasks to compare and contrast.

 Here is a group shot of some of the scrolls. The blue quart, grass green pint, and amber pint are mine and the citron pint and amber half pint are my friends.

 This grouping took my breath away, I wish I woulda brought my sage green and amethyst scroll but oh well.

 Enjoy!


----------



## antlerman23 (Sep 21, 2013)

WOW! [sm=tongue.gif][sm=tongue.gif][sm=tongue.gif]
 those are amazing! did you (or your friend) dig all of them?


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 21, 2013)

Help I can't breath!!!!!! Those are amazing!!!!!![&:]


----------



## sandchip (Sep 21, 2013)

Fantastick!


----------



## epackage (Sep 21, 2013)

Superb grouping, please do get them all together for a family shot!!


----------



## Ohiosulator (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks all! 

 a grouping is in order for sure with proper photography, that was my cell phone and the qualiy wasnt the best. Hopefully ill be adding another colorful quart scroll to my collection soon to compliment my new blue one.


 take care everyone,


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Sep 22, 2013)

That was great, thanks for sharing.


----------

